#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  >  角色扮演規則參考

## J.C.

基於多數人對這個活動不熟悉的關係
所以開這個主題供大家討論RP相關規則 玩法與疑問

首先任何人都可以開始一個新的故事
只要你有設計自己擔任的角色 還有一點故事背景就可以了
想要玩的人 最好是根據創立者的設定來銜接故事
設定自己的角色 安排好自己出場的劇情 就可以接著寫下去了
請注意務必要跟大家的角色(不必全部)產生互動
如果自己進行自己的劇情 這樣就沒有意義了

可以一人分飾多角 當然能夠表現不同的個性是最好的了

基於這裡是獸迷論壇 所以RP僅限於動物與獸人為主的故事 偶爾有人類什麼的當然是可以啦

故事背景與設計角色完全自由 
可自己創造 或是根據任何現有動漫畫.電視電影設定甚至其他人的RP故事設定來創造
例如獅子王的RP 背景就完全依據官方設定再自己添加 可扮演原有的角色或是自己自創
目前進行的RP陰影 就是屬於完全自創 所以請根據發起人的設定來玩
如果大家願意 可以用陰影的世界設定為背景 另外創造發生在其他地方的故事 也可以

人物的互動上 請盡量著墨於自己的角色 盡量不用詳盡描寫他人的角色

任何角色與角色之間可能發展的關係都可以進行
朋友 情人 敵人 家人 仇人 君臣 等等 都可以

一般而言希望大家進行的RP以普通級或輔導級為主
如果要玩有限制級內容的 當然也可以 但是請在主題上說明清楚
未來如果有需要 也可以開一個限制級RP專區
當然這樣是無法做很完整的年齡限制 只是可以避免不想看的人無意看到
在網路分級沒有什麼完整制度下 也只能這樣啦

因為是多人的遊戲 所以樂趣就在於你不需要想好全部的劇情
只須有個大綱 大方向 其他就讓參加的玩家發揮出精采的細節
對於有自己創造的角色卻沒有想好劇情的朋友而言
是個創作故事的方式啦

今後如有更多問題請在此提出

----------


## J.C.

轉貼:

原發表者:W. Mustang

哪小馬想要在請問的更詳細一點 
1. RP中的NPC (非玩家所操縱之人物) 是不是可以自行創造還是必須由原設定中著手？ 
2. 初次登場之地點是不是必須在首篇中的地點附近登場？ 
3. 關於玩家與玩家之間的互動是不是能再說明的詳細一點 ^^" 
4. 如世界產生大變動 (如戰爭等等) 啟發者有無特別指定？ 
5. 族類一定要是三族之一還是可以另外再創一族？

原發表者:幼狼

1. RP中的NPC (非玩家所操縱之人物) 是不是可以自行創造還是必須由原設定中著手？ 

NPC可以自創...如果要提供給其他人使用的話就著名一下他的個性屬性能力之類的 

2. 初次登場之地點是不是必須在首篇中的地點附近登場？ 

任何地點都可以....只要能有跟其他人有互動到就可以拉. 

3. 關於玩家與玩家之間的互動是不是能再說明的詳細一點 ^^" 

跟別人的對話要比較小心一點就是了...盡量不要替別人做決定或是表現情緒了. 

4. 如世界產生大變動 (如戰爭等等) 啟發者有無特別指定？ 

戰爭是很亂的....我也不知道會發生什麼事情@@....不過基本劇情還是要跟著這次RP的故事架構拉 

5. 族類一定要是三族之一還是可以另外再創一族？ 

記得JC說最好是這三種之一嘛

----------


## Yad.L

不才有個小問題......裡面的地點是不能破壞的是嗎?

----------


## J.C.

不能破壞是什麼意思?
已經定好的地名當然不能改 但是可以自己設計新的城鎮
但是要設計會影響整個地圖的大地區或國家 最好是跟原創者商量一下

----------


## J.C.

問: 如果參加RP的人數太多 導致劇情混亂的情況 該怎麼辦?

答: 一般RP最適合的人數為3~4人 互動角色不是很多 但每人都可以互動到
也不會容易讓劇情與時間軸混亂
過多人數的RP發生劇情混亂或人物被遺忘忽略的情況是無法避免的
也許可以另外讓參予者討論解決目前的問題 不過最根本的避免方式還是限定人數
可在RP標題打上限定人數 人滿了就打上額滿無法加入新角色等標示


問: RP一定要有結局嗎? 或是一定要玩到結束嗎?

答: 當然不用 RP是一種藉由文字與他人互動 編織角色劇情 訓練文筆的遊戲
因為是由多人參予 所以很多情況都會造成一個RP無法完成
玩的過程比結果更為重要喔

----------

